# Whats Your Favorite Mutation?



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

What Mutations Are Your Favorite? I like cinnamon pearl pieds, but I like whitefaces too!! Melissa


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Pieds, Pearls, Whitefaces, Lutinos, Pastelfaces, and one that wasn't there.. Cinnamons.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have way too many I love White Face Fallow and hopefully i will be lucky enough one of these days to have one , Also White face Cinnamon Pied, White Face Cinnamon Pearl 

Oh who Am I kidding i haven't came across one yet that I didn't like lol but I really do want to own a pair of White Face Fallows I think they are gorgeous 

White Face Fallow


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

I couldn't even begin to pick a favorite mutation, heck i have a terrible time picking a favorite breed. It has become tiels now but i still like a LOT of birds lol
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

cant pick sorry...there are quite a few mutations i want to own not to mention the ones i do own are special int heir own way...


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Pieds are my favorite, then pearls and whitefaces, really just tiels in general. Lol! I hope to own one of every mutation some day


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> I have way too many I love White Face Fallow and hopefully i will be lucky enough one of these days to have one , Also White face Cinnamon Pied, White Face Cinnamon Pearl
> 
> Oh who Am I kidding i haven't came across one yet that I didn't like lol but I really do want to own a pair of White Face Fallows I think they are gorgeous
> 
> White Face Fallow


yup whiteface fallow would be awesome...!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

You are asking me an impossible question to answer.. I keep thinking one is my favorite.. but then i'm all "I LOVE this one too!".
I think I must say I like them all.. from the female grey (they always have such sweet faces) to yellow cheeks and wfs.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

All of them are! I do love lutinos though.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I love Cinnamon Whiteface but it wasn't on your list.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I like whiteface cinnamon pieds best, so i put whiteface pieds.  They're all beautiful in their own way though.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Alright, I changed my mind on what my favorite is...
I just learned about a "spangle" cockatiel. I am in a search for one.. or two.. right now. They have proven extremely difficult to find and are somewhat rare. I would love to breed a pair but the gene (I think) is recessive. It'd be even harder finding two unrelated 'tiels.








There is a picture of one I found online. I LOVE the markings!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Can I just say all? Spike is a pied though


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ok thanks to the other poll i found the bird i want above all others....A Pastelface cinnamon pearl pied.......i love pastelface and i love cinnamon pearl pieds....so it is perfect!!! but not a choice

http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts/photogallery/Pastelface Cinn pearl pied.jpg


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Alright, I changed my mind on what my favorite is...
> I just learned about a "spangle" cockatiel. I am in a search for one.. or two.. right now. They have proven extremely difficult to find and are somewhat rare. I would love to breed a pair but the gene (I think) is recessive. It'd be even harder finding two unrelated 'tiels.
> 
> 
> ...


wow i've never seen one of those, never even heard of spangled in cockatiels I have in budgies and own 2 but never in tiels lol


----------

